# Diamond cut wheel advice



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking for some advice on cleaner, wax and or sealant for diamond cut 19 inch wheels with a black face and chrome edges.

Also the best tyre dressing for little platter and lasting protection satin look.

Many thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant on mine and very pleased with it, very easy to apply / remove, gives a nice gloss and great protection, 2 applications approx 1 hr apart should give around 6 month protection. 

Tyre dressing - I've used Megs tyre dressing and AG tyre gel - both give a nice gloss / shine and I seem to remember if you wipe them once applied, they give a more satin finish...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

used raceglaze nano wheel seal on my diamond cuts as andy said and worked well
odk attire leaves a nice long lasting satin finish


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

I use Rimwax on mine


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

You should be good with whatever on diamond cut wheels as they’re typically clear coated, as long as you don’t use particularly harsh stuff. No acid cleaner or harsh abrasives. I’ve used AF Tripple to polish and Poorboys wheel sealant and Collinite 845 to seal both with decent results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

If they're new alloys, I'd suggest coating them rather than using a sealent or wax, but that's gunna be down to your preference. 

I've recently done my new leon (with black diam. Cut 18") with optimum gloss coat.....hardly used any, it's soo easy to apply, even outside

The alloys look stunning, even the barrels look amazing, I wish I took some photos the day after they'd been coated


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks all - appreciate the advice


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*c5*

I have these https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...AUICigB&biw=935&bih=215#imgrc=t2HysmHnne242M:

And when I got them, did 2 coats of C5 and 2 coats of nano wheel seal and I top up every wash with auto finesse aqua coat, nothing sticks to them

And car pro pearl for the tyres


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rian said:


> I have these https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...AUICigB&biw=935&bih=215#imgrc=t2HysmHnne242M:
> 
> And when I got them, did 2 coats of C5 and 2 coats of nano wheel seal and I top up every wash with auto finesse aqua coat, nothing sticks to them
> 
> And car pro pearl for the tyres


Thanks for the recommendation.

Will Car Pro Iron-X be harmful to the wheels? they have a chrome face with gloss black insides/edges?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

jcooper5083 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Will Car Pro Iron-X be harmful to the wheels? they have a chrome face with gloss black insides/edges?


Yes it will be fine, it it chrome or machined/diamond cut.

it you look closely you will be able to see lines if its machined/diamond cut from where the blade has shaved away the face.

Either way it will be okay as chrome is also no ferrous.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rian said:


> Yes it will be fine, it it chrome or machined/diamond cut.
> 
> it you look closely you will be able to see lines if its machined/diamond cut from where the blade has shaved away the face.
> 
> Either way it will be okay as chrome is also no ferrous.


Perfect, thats good to know - thank you.


----------

